# Jordanelle



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Hit jordanelle this morning with my cousin, i ended up with 4 bows and he got 8. The biggest was a little over 2 lbs. After that i hit the middle provo and was able to catch another 12. It was a great day!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well done! Uh..pics or it didn't happen....ha j/k. But seriously pics would be nice. A great day for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice, were you fishing in the Rock Cliff or the Hailstone arm?


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Sorry no pics this time my hands were frozen! We we're at rock cliffs.


----------



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

what bait were you using?


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

I was using flies, started with a chartreuse wooley bugger then a black beaded one at jordanelle. The provo was a rainbow warrior nymph with a olive hares ear dropper


----------

